# What brand hubs were most common on TOC to 1920 bikes?



## Dayton Vintage Speed (Sep 5, 2018)

What were some common wheel hubs used on TOC bikes and bikes up to through 1920? I've seen and found research on New Departure and Corbin hubs dating back that far, but what others we're used?


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 5, 2018)

100’s of companies made hubs in that era, especially prior to 1900 

I’ve got quite a few ads saved away I’ll post later 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 5, 2018)

My TOC came equipped with Iver Johnson hubs and Morrow brakes.

 
Not sure if these hubs were common or not.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 5, 2018)

Most common? Probably New Departure Bell, New Departure, Atherton, Eclipse(Morrow), Mussleman


----------



## Dayton Vintage Speed (Sep 5, 2018)

I thought Marrow hubs weren't made until the mid to late 20's? When we're Marrow hubs first made then?


----------



## Dayton Vintage Speed (Sep 5, 2018)

Can you post some more photos of your Marrow Hub @2jakes ? It looms like the same hub that's on my teen's Peerless. I thought someone had updated the hubs on my bike at some point in its existence.


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 5, 2018)

Morrow 
 Elmira, N.Y. USA
patent: July 1903.


----------



## Dayton Vintage Speed (Sep 5, 2018)

2jakes said:


> Morrow
> Elmira, N.Y. USA
> patent: July 1903.




I've attached a photo of my Morrow hub on my teen's Peerless. How can I tell if it's the correct hub for this era bike?


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 5, 2018)

Original Morrow brakes to Iver Johnson bike belonging to a kid who died at early age. Parents kept the bike stored in attic. 
100 years later, at estate sale I bought the bike.
The tires are beyond repair but the brakes are
in excellent condition.
I'm looking for the right size wheel and will put them back on my Iver.


----------



## Dayton Vintage Speed (Sep 5, 2018)

That looks mint! Very nice! @2jakes  It looks very similar to the hub on my Peerless. These old hubs are beautifully designed aren't they? Absolute works of art!


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 5, 2018)

Dayton Vintage Speed said:


> I've attached a photo of my Morrow hub on my teen's Peerless. How can I tell if it's the correct hub for this era bike?
> 
> View attachment 864450
> 
> ...




Are you able to contact the buyer for documention?

Library of Congress has files regarding books, catalogs, magazines ads and patents.
It is very extensive, time consuming.
The material is available in digital files.
American Bicyclist from that time period
has many articles and bicycle ads.
These original bicycle ads can provide detail
on what the bike came equipped at the time.
The key is entering the right words to get to
what you seek. I spent hours going through
many files until I find what I need.


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 5, 2018)

Dayton Vintage Speed said:


> That looks mint! Very nice! @2jakes  It looks very similar to the hub on my Peerless. These old hubs are beautifully designed aren't they? Absolute works of art!




Yep!
Also the lanterns from that time period.
Some are nickle plated "jewels" when
companies took pride in their product and
was made in the USA!


----------



## rusty_apache (Sep 6, 2018)

Dayton Vintage Speed said:


> I've attached a photo of my Morrow hub on my teen's Peerless. How can I tell if it's the correct hub for this era bike?
> 
> View attachment 864450
> 
> ...



That is a post ‘o9 hub. Very likely to be the original hub for your teen era wheel. There SHOULD be a slot in the cog for spoke removal beginning in ‘o8.


----------



## Wcben (Sep 6, 2018)

Thor was pretty popular as well, I don't have access to my pictures but if you do a search for Thor Hubs, you'll find pictures of mine already posted.


----------



## Mercian (Sep 7, 2018)

rusty_apache said:


> That is a post ‘o9 hub. Very likely to be the original hub for your teen era wheel. There SHOULD be a slot in the cog for spoke removal beginning in ‘o8.




Thanks for that useful information. My 1917 Columbia 'Military Model' uses a 1909 patent Morrow hub, but without the slot, even at that point. I've been looking for a replacement cog,  (you can see the teeth are somewhat past reusing) but can only find slotted ones. I would still prefer an unslotted one, but at least I know slotted ones existed at that point. 

Does anyone have any leads on a 10 tooth unslotted Morrow cog (complete with hub, if necessary?)






Thanks,

Adrian


----------



## rusty_apache (Sep 8, 2018)

Mercian said:


> Thanks for that useful information. My 1917 Columbia 'Military Model' uses a 1909 patent Morrow hub, but without the slot, even at that point. I've been looking for a replacement cog,  (you can see the teeth are somewhat past reusing) but can only find slotted ones. I would still prefer an unslotted one, but at least I know slotted ones existed at that point.
> 
> Does anyone have any leads on a 10 tooth unslotted Morrow cog (complete with hub, if necessary?)
> 
> ...




As a very needy participant here it’s very gratifying to put some of my newfound Morrow/Eclipse trivia to good use!





Interesting information here...
http://fattiretrading.com/morrow.html

The slotted cog is correct for a post 1909 morrow. I can’t find the documentation for that but it does exist. 

I can check out in the barn for one but it will be post ‘33, slotted and have chrome remnants.


----------



## Mercian (Sep 10, 2018)

"needy participant" - we are all of skilled in some aspect, major or minor, of this or any hobby or profession,  and we rely on each other to cover the other aspects. It's called teamwork (-:

Thanks for the offer to check in the barn, I appreciate it, but please don't. I have a couple of the 1909 Morrow shells, and it was really the unslotted cog that I was after, though I can rest more comfortably with the slotted cog now.

Have a Good Evening,

Adrian


----------



## rusty_apache (Sep 10, 2018)

Mercian said:


> "needy participant" - we are all of skilled in some aspect, major or minor, of this or any hobby or profession,  and we rely on each other to cover the other aspects. It's called teamwork (-:
> 
> Thanks for the offer to check in the barn, I appreciate it, but please don't. I have a couple of the 1909 Morrow shells, and it was really the unslotted cog that I was after, though I can rest more comfortably with the slotted cog now.
> 
> ...



I’m also looking for the unslotted variety for my ‘o4.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 10, 2018)

Early Morrow were stamped Eclipse Machine Co....not sure when they went Morrow only.


----------



## Wcben (Sep 12, 2018)

Here are my THOR's: 



Funny thing... my Great Grandmother worked at Eclipse machine waaaay back in the day!


----------

